# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما حكم عوام الشيعة عند أهل السنة والجماعة؟

## المصباح المنير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجدت هذا السؤال مطروحا بقوة هذه الأيام فمن كان عنده علم أو نقولات عن أهل العلم فليتحفنا بها

----------


## المصباح المنير

هذه فتوى لفضيلة الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله تلحق عوامهم بعلمائهم

----------


## المصباح المنير

س / ما حكم عوام الروافض الإمامية الإثني عشرية ؟وهل هناك فرق بين علماء أي فرقة من الفرق الخارجة عن الملة وبين أتباعها من حيث التكفير أو التفسيق ؟

ج / من شايع من العوام إماماً من أئمة الكفر والضلال وانتصر لسادتهم وكبرائهم بغياً وعدواً حكم له بحكمهم كفراً وفسقاً قال تعالى : " يسئلك الناس عن الساعة " إلى أن قال : " وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيلا * ربنا ءاتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعنا كبيرا " وأقرأ الآية رقم 165،166،167 من سورة البقرة والآية رقم 37،38،39، من سورة الأعراف والآية رقم 21،22 من سور سبأ والآيات قم 20 حتى 36 من سورة الصافات والآيات 47 حتى 50 من سورة غافر وغير ذلك في الكتاب والسنة كثير ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاتل رؤساء المشركين وأتباعهم وكذلك فعل أصحابه ولم يفرقوا بين السادة والأتباع .
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الرئيس نائب رئيس اللجنة عضو عضو
عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز عبدالرزاق عفيفي عبدالله بن غديان عبدالله بن قعود
[فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ج2/377]

----------


## المصباح المنير

ووما وجدته نقلا عن شيخ الإسلام:(( ولكن تكفير الواحد المعين منهم  والحكم بتخليده فى النار موقوف على ثبوت شروط التكفير وإنتفاء موانعه، فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والوعيد والتكفير والتفسيق ولا نحكم للمعين بدخوله فى ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضى الذى لا معارض له وقد بسطت هذه القاعدة فى قاعدة التكفير))

----------


## المصباح المنير

ولمن أراد الاستزادة فلينظر:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?6799
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=279609
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17498

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

القول الصحيح الذي ندين الله به أن عوام الروافض كفار ما داموا يطعنون في القرآن ويرمون أمنا أم المؤمنين المطهرة الصديقة عائشة رضي الله عنها ، ويقولون بمقولات الروافض الشنيعة ، وهل كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفرق بين المشركين عوامهم وكبرائهم ؟ الجواب : قطعا : لا . والرافضة اليوم ينكرون  أصول الإسلام ، ويحاربون دين الله  وتاريخهم معروف ، فكل من بلغه القرآن ، كفانا الله شر الرافضة ، فالقول ما قاله العلامة الفوزان حفظه الله ومتع به .
قال شيخ الإسلام :
  وأول من نقل عنهم من طوائف الأمة القول بالعصمة مطلقا وأعظمهم قولا لذلك : الرافضة فإنهم يقولون بالعصمة حتى ما يقع على سبيل النسيان والسهو والتأويل . وينقلون ذلك إلى من يعتقدون إمامته وقالوا بعصمة علي والاثني عشر ثم " الإسماعيلية " الذين كانوا ملوك القاهرة وكانوا يزعمون أنهم خلفاء علويون فاطميون وهم عند أهل العلم من ذرية عبيد الله القداح كانوا هم وأتباعهم يقولون بمثل هذه العصمة لأئمتهم ونحوهم مع كونهم كما قال فيهم أبو حامد الغزالي - في كتابه الذي صنفه في الرد عليهم - قال : ظاهر مذهبهم الرفض وباطنه الكفر المحض . وقد صنف " القاضي أبو يعلى " وصف مذاهبهم في كتبه وكذلك غير هؤلاء من علماء المسلمين فهؤلاء وأمثالهم من الغلاة القائلين بالعصمة وقد يكفرون من ينكر القول بها وهؤلاء الغالية هم كفار باتفاق المسلمين .

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*السائل : الرافضة هل يحكم بكفرهم جميعا ولا بعضهم ؟.*
*الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : المعروف  أنهم كفار ، عبّاد لعلي عامّتهم وقادتهم لأنهم تَبَع القادة مثل كفار أهل  مكة تبع أبي سفيان وأشباهه ، تبع أبي جهل ، وتبع أبي لهب كفارهم تبع لهم ، عامتهم تبعهم .*
*لأنهم مقلدون لهم راضون بما هم عليه ما يطيعون يخالفونهم ، كل المشركين كفار ، كل المشركين الذين يتبعون قادتهم .*
*الرسول قاتل الكفار  ولا ميّز بينهم ، والصحابة قاتلوا الروم وقاتلوا فارس ولا فصّلوا بين  العامة وبين الخاصة ، لأن العامة تبع الكبار ، تبع القادة ، العامة تبع  القادة ، نسأل الله العافية .* 
*(انتهى كلامه رحمه الله من الوجه الأول من الشريط الثالث لشرح كشف الشبهات ).*

----------

